# Hi from London



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

Hi, I'm Scott 37, from Kent, been lifting now since November last year on a 5x5 program and have made modest gains

Current lift PBs:

Squat 107.5 kg

Bench 67.5 kg

OHP 42.5 kg

Rows 75 kg

Deadlift 140 kg

My goals:

Squat 138 kg

Bench 115 kg

OHP 92 kg

Rows 115 kg

Deadlift 184 kg

Currently following the LeanGains protocol which is a great fit for my lifestyle


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

spences10 said:


> Hi, I'm Scott 37, from Kent, been lifting now since November last year on a 5x5 program and have made modest gains
> 
> Current lift PBs:
> 
> ...


any reason why your goal squat is 138 and not 140?

leangains is just a way of eating bud


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Where abouts in Kent you from


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

hi an welcome to ukm


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> any reason why your goal squat is 138 and not 140?
> 
> leangains is just a way of eating bud


1.5 * my BW, so it will probably change when I get round to squatting that much

Why'd you have to point that out about LG?


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

doyle1987 said:


> Where abouts in Kent you from


Sunny Swanley


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

O yer not to far from you, what gym do you train at mate


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

spences10 said:


> 1.5 * my BW, so it will probably change when I get round to squatting that much
> 
> Why'd you have to point that out about LG?


coz its true


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

doyle1987 said:


> O yer not to far from you, what gym do you train at mate


I train in the city where I work, what gyms are near by that are decent?


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> coz its true


I know but it's a bit of a pointless comment, like me saying the sky's blue you know

Is there something it seems to you that I don't understand about LeanGains you'd like to point out to me?


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crayford weights and fitness is where I go definitely give it try is quality gym.


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

doyle1987 said:


> Crayford weights and fitness is where I go definitely give it try is quality gym.


Checking it out now, membership is pretty reasonable, thanks


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

spences10 said:


> I know but it's a bit of a pointless comment, like me saying the sky's blue you know
> 
> Is there something it seems to you that I don't understand about LeanGains you'd like to point out to me?


no


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

spences10 said:


> Checking it out now, membership is pretty reasonable, thanks


You think. I think that's one of only downside there bit pricey but with all equipment there can't really complain. What sort time do you train ? Does get pretty rammed certain times


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> no


Ok, awesome


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

doyle1987 said:


> You think. I think that's one of only downside there bit pricey but with all equipment there can't really complain. What sort time do you train ? Does get pretty rammed certain times


I train lunch time, my gym doesn't have the best equipment, just a power rack for barbell work and several benches with dumbbells

Quite often have to work in on other peoples sets, we're all staff members there so there no animosity


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Welcome aboard


Thanks @gearchange


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Welcome aboard


Thanks @gearchange


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Welcome mate


----------



## sanderson (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

spences10 said:


> I train in the city where I work, what gyms are near by that are decent?


What gym in the City do you train in?


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

khani3 said:


> Welcome mate


Thank you



sanderson said:


> Hello!


Hi there, how are you



Smitch said:


> What gym in the City do you train in?


My company [staff only] one, I work for Deloitte


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

spences10 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Hi there, how are you
> 
> My company [staff only] one, I work for Deloitte


Not far from me then, i'm in St Pauls.


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Not far from me then, i'm in St Pauls.


Where abouts do you go Smitch, I've been to the Virgin Active at Barbican which is ok, nothing is as cheap as where I am currently though. I liked the look of gymbox but pretty expensive really


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

Welcome

I work next to St Pauls and currently go to Gymbox Bank and love it although I am moving jobs to New Bond Street in a couple of weeks. My current company gives us a discount at Fitness First but I am not a fan personally.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

spences10 said:


> Where abouts do you go Smitch, I've been to the Virgin Active at Barbican which is ok, nothing is as cheap as where I am currently though. I liked the look of gymbox but pretty expensive really


That Virgin is right by me, i live in Surrey so train out that way though.

I looked at Gymbox too but it has less kit that where i train and it's expensive and busy.


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

wibble said:


> Welcome
> 
> I work next to St Pauls and currently go to Gymbox Bank and love it although I am moving jobs to New Bond Street in a couple of weeks. My current company gives us a discount at Fitness First but I am not a fan personally.


Is fitness first like the equivalent to Americas planet fitness?


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

Smitch said:


> That Virgin is right by me, i live in Surrey so train out that way though.
> 
> I looked at Gymbox too but it has less kit that where i train and it's expensive and busy.


So what gym do you train at? I thought the gymbox farringdon was really well equipped. Well from what I could glean from the website


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

spences10 said:


> So what gym do you train at? I thought the gymbox farringdon was really well equipped. Well from what I could glean from the website


I train at a place called Fight Science, it's in Aldershot.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

spences10 said:


> Is fitness first like the equivalent to Americas planet fitness?


I don't know i have never heard of planet fitness I just didn't like it when I tried it. There was a reason it was so cheap and they offer bring a friend for free on Friday. They have just revamped them though so I know they have had loads of new joiners.

Gymbox bank has everything I need and is well equipped but does get busy at times.


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I train at a place called Fight Science, it's in Aldershot.


Ok cool, for some reason I thought you trained in the city


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

wibble said:


> Welcome
> 
> I work next to St Pauls and currently go to Gymbox Bank and love it although I am moving jobs to New Bond Street in a couple of weeks. My current company gives us a discount at Fitness First but I am not a fan personally.


What's gymbox like then? Busy, expensive what are the members like, good equipment??


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

wibble said:


> I don't know i have never heard of planet fitness I just didn't like it when I tried it. There was a reason it was so cheap and they offer bring a friend for free on Friday. They have just revamped them though so I know they have had loads of new joiners.
> 
> *Gymbox bank has everything I need and is well equipped but does get busy at times*.


This is my issue, i hate waiting for stuff and never have to in my place.

I'd be training at midday and 6pm if i trained up here and i'd assume all gyms would be packed at those times.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

spences10 said:


> Ok cool, for some reason I thought you trained in the city


I work here but don't train here, cos it's too busy and expensive.


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

Smitch said:


> This is my issue, i hate waiting for stuff


I have become quite accustomed to 'working in' when someone else is using the equipment at my gym, it has one power rack and a waste of space smith machine, I always want to squat first. Because it's a staff gym there's no real animosity there, I have asked several times now for them to do away with the smith and add a squat rack or another power rack.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

spences10 said:


> What's gymbox like then? Busy, expensive what are the members like, good equipment??


I train in the morning about 6.30. It can get busy but it's been very rare I have to wait to get on anything weight wise. I am not sure about lunch time or after work as I have only done the classes then. Summer is quieter than winter and Fridays are the quietest day.

Otis expensive but I like the atmosphere everyone is quite serious about their training and gets on with it. I haven't had any issues with people being rude and as a girl I don't get strange stares from the blokes when I go into the weights room ( or the man cave as it's nicknamed as it's in the basement).

The music is decent and they have a live dj in a couple if nights a week. If you do martial arts or boxing it's great as there are lots of classes ( if I can't make thai at home I can always go there)

Plenty of Olympic bars up and downstairs, 2 smith machines 4 racks plus dumbells up to 60 kg plenty of cable machines and a massive frame to do pull ups etc when it's not being used for a class, cardio room, boxing ring and 2 climbing ropes. I like it but it's not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

spences10 said:


> What's gymbox like then? Busy, expensive what are the members like, good equipment??


I train in the morning about 6.30. It can get busy but it's been very rare I have to wait to get on anything weight wise. I am not sure about lunch time or after work as I have only done the classes then. Summer is quieter than winter and Fridays are the quietest day.

Otis expensive but I like the atmosphere everyone is quite serious about their training and gets on with it. I haven't had any issues with people being rude and as a girl I don't get strange stares from the blokes when I go into the weights room ( or the man cave as it's nicknamed as it's in the basement).

The music is decent and they have a live dj in a couple if nights a week. If you do martial arts or boxing it's great as there are lots of classes ( if I can't make thai at home I can always go there)

Plenty of Olympic bars up and downstairs, 2 smith machines 4 racks plus dumbells up to 60 kg plenty of cable machines and a massive frame to do pull ups etc when it's not being used for a class, cardio room, boxing ring and 2 climbing ropes. I like it but it's not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi


----------



## pedarby (May 18, 2014)

Welcome!!



wibble said:


> Welcome
> 
> I work next to St Pauls and currently go to Gymbox Bank and love it although I am moving jobs to New Bond Street in a couple of weeks. My current company gives us a discount at Fitness First but I am not a fan personally.


I work on Gracechurch Street, two seconds from Gymbox and remember taking a look around...it's like a nightclub in there. They even have a DJ which is quite unique, and also a boxing ring and lots of boxing equipment etc. Hence the name 'Gymbox' I suppose...

Anyway it was too expensive for me so I make do with Fitness First next to my office and make sure I don't go at peak times so it's not too busy. Went at 11.30 today and although there were a few people around in free weights area I didn't have to wait for any of the equipment I was intending to use :thumbup1:


----------



## pedarby (May 18, 2014)

pedarby said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> I work on Gracechurch Street, two seconds from Gymbox and remember taking a look around...it's like a nightclub in there. They even have a DJ which is quite unique, and also a boxing ring and lots of boxing equipment etc. Hence the name 'Gymbox' I suppose...
> 
> Anyway it was too expensive for me so I make do with Fitness First next to my office and make sure I don't go at peak times so it's not too busy. Went at 11.30 today and although there were a few people around in free weights area I didn't have to wait for any of the equipment I was intending to use :thumbup1:


Also, who the hell goes to the gym to listen to music. Although unique the DJ in a gym thing is lost on me!!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi


----------

